# Von den Oher Tannen (West German Show Line) Comments?



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys im gonna see this breeder next week on wednesday and I am very very excited !
Von Den Oher tannen - German Shepherd Breeder .
Is it offensive to ask if their dogs are DM free ?? i have seen 1 of their pup in the park and he is the most beautifull GSD i have met IRL.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why should they be offended with that question? I'd want to know what health tests they've done, and of course DM is one that everyone is interested in.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Hey guys im gonna see this breeder next week on wednesday and I am very very excited !
> Von Den Oher tannen - German Shepherd Breeder .
> Is it offensive to ask if their dogs are DM free ?? i have seen 1 of their pup in the park and he is the most beautifull GSD i have met IRL.


If they find offense in that question, then I would run away as fast as you can.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> If they find offense in that question, then I would run away as fast as you can.


thats what i been thinking


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ace GSD said:


> *Is it offensive to ask if their dogs are DM free ?? *i have seen 1 of their pup in the park and he is the most beautifull GSD i have met IRL.


There's alot more questions then that they should be delighted you ask! Shows you know what you are talking about and will appreciate all the hard work they've put into their breeding program (or not).

Look here --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Nadia at Oher Tannen is a nice person and will answer your DM questions. 

I've spoken to her at shows and seen her dogs show/work - nice lady with nice WGSL dogs
Her foundation stock comes from John at Wilhendorf and they corroborate on litters (or used to) - so you will find Wilhendorf and OherTannen share somewhat similar lines


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Thanks qbchottu ! Anyone that have experience with this breeder ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I put the name in the "search" box and got the following comments and names of people who have Von den Oher Tannen dogs. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/193851-looking-gsd-breeder-nc-sc-tn-ga-2.html From WestCoastGSD on the #2 post: Contact Nadia Adams at Oher Tannen - German Shepherds "von den Oher Tannen" - German Shepherd puppies for sale - German Shepherd Dog breeder - Imported German Shepherd Puppies for sale - Imported adult German Shepherds and puppies available
She is near Atlanta and has top quality dogs and is an outstanding person 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...den-oher-tannen-atlanta-tropisch-florida.html
From post #2: I've met a couple of Von Den Oher Tannen dogs in person, they were in pet homes. Owners were happy.
You may want to PM *Neko, she's a member here and has two Oher Tannen dogs*.


Other posts below are from same thread:
Post #3: Have seen multiple dogs from Nadia. Excellent temperament. She is one of the showline breeders that we refer to.

Post #2 from *mydogs*: I have a pup from Oher Tannen. Getting another in June. Nadia is wonderful dogs are beautiful can't go wrong send me a pm if you like. Yes Neko has 2 from her as well

Post #5 from *Nico Pico*: I own a 3 year old titled male from the Oher Tannen. I cannot say enough good things about the owner, Nadia Adams & her breeding ethics. This is not the type of dog that you buy, & tie up in a yard. She is also very fair with her pricing compared to some of the other kennels that I see mentioned here. Feel free to message me if you want more info.

Post #8 from *Neko*: I have two wonderful kids from Oher Tannen. I can't say enough good things about the breeder and my dogs. Please contact Nadia with any questions she is great!

I'll bet if you PM these people they would be happy to tell you about their dogs and experience with the kennel!

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Thanks moms you are awesome


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I asked if her dogs are DM free and are there any past litters with DM . Also any puppy with ears rhat never erect and i never get reply anymore


----------



## Dflores (Jan 5, 2015)

I am inquiring about a puppy as well. She hasn't replied.. So I am sure she will shoot a message to you tomorrow as well as myself. From what I can see these are healthy dogs she is breeding.


----------



## Dflores (Jan 5, 2015)

i put down a deposit for a oher tannen pup


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

dflores which litter did you put a deposit for a pup on?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all, I did not see this post earlier, but today 3 OT puppies had an awesome play date in Florida. Ruby 1, Irok (Z's half brother) 1, and Zeus 2. Best dogs. 

I attached some recent pictures of mine  

(Sorry from MRL, had to remove your photos they were HUGE! Please refer to http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../153986-maximum-picture-size-800-x-600-a.html and http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/154022-how-resize-your-pictures.html )


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Nadia was traveling out of country the other week, not sure if she is still out of the country.

She is one of the SL breeders that we recommend in the SE.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love Zeus and Ruby. :wub:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee that takes no toll on the server those are flicker images, hosted and re-sized, as far as i know they are automatically re-sized on the forum. I have been doing this as well as other members for years. That's why it say's "click here for full image" above each picture. I know the rules, but those refer to uploaded images, not hosted elsewhere. But no big deal, I will re-post smaller images


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Actually when I viewed some of your pictures, they were fine. Others in your post were HUGE and didn't resize.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Neko said:


> MaggieRoseLee that takes no toll on the server those are flicker images, hosted and re-sized, as far as i know they are automatically re-sized on the forum. I have been doing this as well as other members for years. That's why it say's "click here for full image" above each picture. I know the rules, but those refer to uploaded images, not hosted elsewhere. But no big deal, I will re-post smaller images


Beautiful dogs Neko  . about the pic it somehow shows scary huge on my 1phone made it so laggy and froze the screen lol. but very ncie doggies


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ace GSD said:


> Beautiful dogs Neko  . about the pic it somehow shows scary huge on my 1phone made it so laggy and froze the screen lol. but very ncie doggies


Ahh weird! I had no idea, but I found an option to do a smaller link of flicker and made a separate post, it was time for an update anyways! And thank you so much they are truly awesome kids.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's not about size on the server, but how the page loads. We have forum members that are on restricted data plans or *gasp* dial-up and the general speed and efficiency of the forum falls on us even if the images are hotlinked (people will complain the forum is loading slow, pages freeze, they are running out of data, etc). I am on a gigabit connection at work and it took a few minutes for that post to load (and as I tried to scroll through the thread, it froze a few times). The rules apply to any image embedded in the post. I use FlickrPro and post the Medium 640 images to this forum. I'm glad you re-posted them in an update because they are great pics


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lies....in english now.


----------

